# Mails systématiquement marqués "non lus"



## Blueberry's (29 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous, une question qui est pénible au quotidien,
lorsque je reçois des Mails via l'application Mail sur l'iPad, même en les ayant ouvert sous l'iMac dans la journée, tous ceux reçus se mettent en Non Lu sur l'iPad.

C'est très pénible car j'en reçois beaucoup par jour, et ça me fait perdre un temps fou lorsque je me remets sur l'iPad car l'interface ne permet pas de les supprimer sans les ouvrir...

Je précise que je n'ai pas Mobile Me.

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider?

Merci par avance...


----------



## arbaot (30 Janvier 2011)

passer ces comptes en IMAP


----------



## ced68 (31 Janvier 2011)

Blueberry's a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, une question qui est pénible au quotidien,
> lorsque je reçois des Mails via l'application Mail sur l'iPad, même en les ayant ouvert sous l'iMac dans la journée, tous ceux reçus se mettent en Non Lu sur l'iPad.
> 
> C'est très pénible car j'en reçois beaucoup par jour, et ça me fait perdre un temps fou lorsque je me remets sur l'iPad car l'interface ne permet pas de les supprimer sans les ouvrir...
> ...


Tu utilises tes mails avec quel site (Gmail, Hotmail, Free...). Si ce n'est pas Hotmail, tu peux utiliser (comme dit plus haut) une connexion IMAP au lieu de la connexion POP que tu utilises actuellement. 

Le système POP télécharges les mails sur ton iPad mais les gère séparément alors que l'IMAP reste connecté avec le serveur mail d'origine et marque non lu sur le serveur ce que tu lis sur l'iPad.  

Pour ce faire il faut que tu ailles dans les paramètres de ton compte mail dans les réglages, et tu changes l'adresse du serveur de réception pop.ton-fournisseur.xxx (ou pop3.ton-fournisseur.xxx) par imap.ton-fournisseur.xxx.

Ceci est également à faire sur ton ordi personnel si tu utilises cette même adresse sur un fixe. Ainsi webmail, iPad et ordi fixe seront synchros grâce à l'IMAP !


----------



## hashini (12 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

J'ai exactement le même problème de synchronisation avec mon iPhone et mon compte mail qui mets tous les messages en "non lus"
le prob n'apparait que pour mon compte Hotmail justement !
une idée ?


----------



## ced68 (12 Septembre 2011)

hashini a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai exactement le même problème de synchronisation avec mon iPhone et mon compte mail qui mets tous les messages en "non lus"
> le prob n'apparait que pour mon compte Hotmail justement !
> une idée ?



Tu as lu les réponses ci-dessus ?


----------

